
Apple tells Congress it found no signs of hacking attack - alwillis
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-cyber-apple/apple-tells-congress-it-found-no-signs-of-hacking-attack-idUSKCN1MH0YQ?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews
======
djrogers
So far those who refuse to believe Apple and Amazon in this issue have said
that Apple’s denial wasn’t specific enough (hard to understand), or that Apple
is forced to lie (hard to imagine how that would go over with the SEC and
their investors), and they’ve complained that Aplle’s denials don’t come from
executives (which doesn’t actually matter - execs and board members are
responsible for official corporate statements), or that the InfoSec exec and
engineer’s denials don’t count because they were off the record.

Now we have a senior Apple exec, who is in a position to know the facts,
providing a written statement to Congress. A statement that could land him in
jail if it turns out to be made falsely.

Honestly not sure what else Apple can do to convince someone that BW’s story
is incorrect, but given the lengths they’ve gone to so far, I would be
surprised to see them stop here. I wouldn’t want to be Bloomberg right now -
I’d bet they’re in full on panic-mode in damage control.

